# Klein VDV tools



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently bought some Klein VDV tools, and despite being built in Taiwan they appear to be built well, these include


VDV-211-048, I use only for BNC connectors but once and awhile F-conns

http://www.service.kleintools.com/cg...50):VDV211-048

and the VDV 110-061, I use only on RG6QS

http://www.service.kleintools.com/To...duct/VDV110061

also recently used the new Klein BNC connectors and they are 10 times better then SNS, very nice product for the money

http://www.service.kleintools.com/To...uct/VDV813-607 

has anyone else tried these items


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

The klein fittings are among the best I have ever used!


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

jontar said:


> I recently bought some Klein VDV tools, and despite being built in Taiwan they appear to be built well, these include
> 
> VDV-211-048, I use only for BNC connectors but once and awhile F-conns
> 
> ...


Klein telecrimper is horrible compared to ideal. Try it out. Real high leverage and accurate cut measurement


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ideal misses pins! 

all the damn time


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> ideal misses pins!
> 
> all the damn time


Buy the $70 one not the $35


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ideal ratchetmaster. 

Hate it!


----------

